# ImageSlider anpassen... Hilfe!!!



## SamWolf (16. Mai 2015)

Habe folgenden Imageslider auf meiner Hompage eingebaut

Cut & Paste Random Image Slideshow

er gibt aber leider die Bilder in der größe raus die die Bilder haben, wenn ich aber möchte das er mir die Bilder nicht
in z.b. 1500x1000 Pixel sondern in 600x300 pixel rausgibt, wie muss man da denn Code ändern ?! Also ich meine ich möchte gerne im Code eine Bildgröße (Auflösung) selber festlegen. Komm nicht weiter und bin noch Anfänger, wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar !!!


----------



## javampir (18. Mai 2015)

hast dus schon mal mit google versucht?
link
gleich die erste antwort, kannst natürlich auch px ls einheit nehemen

außerdem (persönlicher geschmack und zeitgemäßheit) ich würds mit jquery machen

javampir


----------



## SamWolf (18. Mai 2015)

schonmal vielen dank, aber soweit war ich auch schon... leider bin ich wirklich blutiger anfänger und hab schon gefühlte tage rumprobiert in den Slidercode sowas einzubauen und auch schon andere umzubauen, alles ohne erfolg  wenn du mir sagen könntest was ich genau wo hin schreiben muss wäre mir das eine hilfe, ansonsten hätte ich ja auch nicht hier mein problem gepostet. mir ist klar das ich auch nicht erwarten kann das mir jemand den fertigen code hier gibt, aber ich komme halt echt nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## SamWolf (18. Mai 2015)

```
<script language="javascript">

var delay=4000 //set delay in miliseconds
var curindex=0


var randomimages=new Array()


    randomimages[0]="bilder/startseite/001.jpg"
    randomimages[1]="bilder/startseite/002.jpg"


var preload=new Array()


for (n=0;n<randomimages.length;n++)
{
    preload[n]=new Image()
    preload[n].src=randomimages[n]
}




document.write('<img name="defaultimage" src="'+randomimages[Math.floor(Math.random()*(randomimages.length))]+'">')


var scale=0.5;


minWidth=690;
minHeight=459;


if($("#id randomimages").width()*scale>minWidth && $("#id randomimages").height()*scale >minHeight)
{
    $("#id randomimages").width($("#id randomimages").width()*scale);
    $("#id randomimages").height($("#id randomimages").height()*scale);
}


function rotateimage()
{


if (curindex==(tempindex=Math.floor(Math.random()*(randomimages.length)))){
curindex=curindex==0? 1 : curindex-1
}
else
curindex=tempindex


    document.images.defaultimage.src=randomimages[curindex]
}


setInterval("rotateimage()",delay)


</script>
```

soweit mal das mit jquery probiert aber funktioniert irgendwie nicht, wo muss ich die zeilen den reinfügen ?!


----------



## javampir (19. Mai 2015)

du brauchst noch den link
<script src="http://ajax.aspnetcdn.com/ajax/jQuery/jquery-1.11.2.min.js"></script>
das scalen würd ich nach zeile 20 versuchen


----------

